# UPS [APC] - Pita pero no enciende.



## francoe1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Buenas a todos, es la primera vez que escribo en el foro. Tengo amplios conocimientos en Programacion, Computacion, y entiendo bastante de electronica.

El problema es una UPS APC 500 Smart, esta llego al Servicio Técnico porque dejó de encender,  segui los pasos rutinarios.

* Desarmar para ver la Integridad de la misma antes de conectar.
* Testar el funcionamiento y observar la falla (Probe múltiples baterías, una de ellas Nueva).
-> Resultado : Al conectar a la red eléctrica, la UPS hace los sonidos característicos de la Misma, al intentar prender la UPS hizo un Pitido Prolongado (3s), pero el LCD no enciende en ningún momento, y la UPS no se pone en funcionamiento.

* Desarmar el Equipo para observar más detalladamente y empezar a medir los componentes.
-> Me pasé varias horas desoldando y testeando componentes y al parecer todo estaba en orden.
-> Al conectar la UPS con la batería colocada sin Red Eléctrica esta no reproduce ningun sonido ni da indicios de que algo este funcionando, pero al medir el voltaje de la batería, me di cuenta que al apretar el boton de encendido el valor de esta baja a 4,5V.
-> Conectando a la red eléctrica, el voltaje que se encuentra en los bornes son estables 13,5V.

* Resoldar todos los componentes con Flux y Estacion de soldado Flow Air.
¿Que puede estar sucediendo?
¿Puede ser fallo de algun integrado?
¿Existe alguna manera de testear componentes claves?


Desde ya muchas gracias. ...


----------



## Alex2040bR (Jun 2, 2016)

Hola, por lo que cuentas la parte de estabilizador y cargador funciona bien.

No es normal que baje tanto el voltaje de la batería, tienes un problema 
en la parte de elevación, deberías concentrarte solo en esa etapa a mi criterio.

¿No tienes algún transistor abierto o en corto?


----------



## NUBELUNGO (Jun 3, 2016)

Cambia la bateria por una que este funcionando en otra ups o colocale una nueva, ese es el problema.


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 4, 2016)

es problema ya lo he tenido, prueba con una bateria nueva o vieja, pero cargada
un abrazo


----------



## Alex2040bR (Jun 4, 2016)

En el punto 2 *aclara que ya probó* con varias


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 5, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> En el punto 2 *aclara que ya probó* con varias


sip solo que hay unas cuantas ups, que se bloquean y cuando le colocas una bateria que no estan cargada se quedan ahì pitando, por eso es que muchas ups (le yendo su manual de instrucciones dice muy clarito, antes usar por primera ves conectar la ups (por un tiemo determinado) pero no encender hasta que ellas mismas carguen la bateria.

por diseño algunas ups no encienden si la bateria esta descargada, asi esta sea nueva, es por seguridad, ya que no protegerian ningun equipo, y casi todas cargan la bateria con el simple hecho de estar conectadas,
el problema de que baje el voltaje de la bateria a 4.5V, puede ser que no este leyendo el voltaje de la red, y de entrada entre en funcionamiento el inversor y si la beteria no esta en condiciones no aguanta .
pero tienes razon debo leer mejor el enunciado, como dice el compañero alex el problema està en el inversor o elevador


----------



## Gaudi (Jun 5, 2016)

Cual es la carga medida de cada batería entre bornes?


----------

